
Open Access at European Space Agency - asnt
http://open.esa.int/
======
zeptomu
Yeah, ESA is on the right track here and the data (e.g. we do image
segmentation on S2 data) is great. However handling the data is non-trivial,
as e.g. Sentinel-2 (an earth observation satellite for land cover mapping)
generates 1TB data per day (AFAIK).

It is hosted and mirrored by different sites and companies, in particular GCE
and AWS.

~~~
apawloski
Where is the Sentinel-2 data hosted on GCE and AWS?

~~~
GrayShade
You can try [http://sentinel-pds.s3-website.eu-
central-1.amazonaws.com/](http://sentinel-pds.s3-website.eu-
central-1.amazonaws.com/)

------
exDM69
This is great!

I'm working on a space simulation project and I've been looking for imagery
from space probes (e.g. New Horizons' Pluto and Charon imagery, Dawn's shots
of Ceres and MESSENGER's new Mercury images). It is surprisingly difficult to
find this data.

What I _can_ find is some textures that have already been processed to a
normal 2:1 rectangular image. But this projection is suboptimal for rendering
planetary images, as there is distortion around the poles.

What I would like to find is some larger data set which could be processed
into cube maps that would have better area distortion characteristics. But
this is difficult, either the data is not publicly available at all or it's
"too raw" to be used without a lot of processing.

I know that these data sets exist - we see nice renderings from the space
craft's imagery all the time - it's just not available to the general public
easily.

If anyone knows where I could find good quality images from planetary probes
(I'm mostly interested in visible light images and topography - ie. height
maps), let me know!

~~~
dingaling
For ESA missions you generally have to contact the Principal Investigator or
PR team of the organisation sponsoring the instrument.

There have been examples when ESA itself wasn't granted access to the results
of instrumemts on its own probes.

Theoretically they only have exclusivity for 6 to 12 months but few
proactively release data after that time.

~~~
exDM69
Yeah, this is what I figured. However, being a one man hobby project, I doubt
I'll even get a foot between the door. Even finding the contact information
for the different data sets would be next to impossible.

I have considered enrolling to a university just to get access to the library,
data sets and journals as well as get in touch with professors and scientists
that could help.

------
Tepix
Talking about open access data: Are there good public sources of raw radio
astronomy data?

~~~
xioxox
There are several public archives for radio astronomy. Find your favourite
telescope which allows public proposals for observations and search for
archive. e.g. VLA:
[https://science.nrao.edu/facilities/vla/archive/index](https://science.nrao.edu/facilities/vla/archive/index)
ALMA: [https://almascience.eso.org/alma-
data](https://almascience.eso.org/alma-data)

------
doener
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689830](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13689830)

